# 5 of the best tree houses



## wildboy860 (Aug 27, 2010)

5 Incredible Treehouses


----------



## CuzIcan (Aug 27, 2010)

there is this place in Oregon, southern end wst of the Cascades, that has several little tree houses. They were originally going to run it like a B-n-B or camp ground, but the local authorities (building safety code fucks) closed them down and deemed the houses unsafe. They can not legally 'rent' them out...If I can find out the name of the location, i'll add it later. 

That round one that has the slatted walls, VERY KOOL.


----------



## SparrowW (Aug 27, 2010)

I love those things!

Sucks about the ones closed down though. That'd be cool to have like a tree house b-n-b


----------



## nytovatime2go (Oct 8, 2010)

those were awesome treehouses, especially the first two. ive heard asheville nc's got slack zoning laws so people build crazy shit like that all the time.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 8, 2010)

that last one cracked me up!


----------

